# I love my Colnago bikes!



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

I love my Colnago bikes--so I am surprised (and sad) to see that the Colnago sub-forum is sort of dead.

So let's get things started again.

Here are pics of my C59 and C60. I have owned the C59 since 2012. The C60 arrived last week from England (thanks Mike Price at Maestro-UK!)


----------



## Keith A (Jan 19, 2007)

Nice rides! I see you like white and black  I have a similar looking C-50 and I'm attaching a picture of it here.

BTW, I also have a '89/'90 SLX Bottecchia in the purple and yellow paint scheme (ADR). It has the chrome fork, and chrome chain stays and 3/4's of the seat stays.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

Keith A said:


> Nice rides! I see you like white and black  I have a similar looking C-50 and I'm attaching a picture of it here.
> 
> BTW, I also have a '89/'90 SLX Bottecchia in the purple and yellow paint scheme (ADR). It has the chrome fork, and chrome chain stays and 3/4's of the seat stays.


Hi Keith. The B&W Colnagos have an understated beauty. I love colnago but was not too crazy about some of the weird color schemes.

Your Bottecchia must be beautiful. I love that color scheme.

seems like we share similar tastes in bikes and bike manufacturers.

Have fun and ride safe. I am out of commission for a few weeks with a shattered bone in the small finger of my right hand. :cryin:


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

The yellow Tecnos I sold... DEEPLY Regret that.
The White Dream I sold. It was so cool...
The Red Master is a complete restoration. I mostly rub her with a soft cloth.
The C-50, well it's a C-50. I like this one alot.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

quikrick1 said:


> The yellow Tecnos I sold... DEEPLY Regret that.
> The White Dream I sold. It was so cool...
> The Red Master is a complete restoration. I mostly rub her with a soft cloth.
> The C-50, well it's a C-50. I like this one alot.


Those are all beautiful bikes! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice pictures. I'm a huge Colnago fan. The problem is that Colnago isn't hitting the social media on things like being lightest or most aero. Things like ride quality and durability are important but don't inflame the passions. A colnago C60 is also more bike than many can afford.


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

I love mine too! 

Botecchia, how do the C59 and C60 compare? I'm an Italophile with a lot of Italian steel, but my C40 and my E1 are my go to bikes. I haven't had an urge to go with more modern carbon but a C59 or 60 would be on the short list.

Here's my E1, I recently posted updates of my C40 in the other thread.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I really enjoy my Colnago CX Zero Disc, though I've only been a Colnago guy for less than two years.


----------



## bottecchia_eja (Jul 18, 2010)

hfc said:


> I love mine too!
> 
> Botecchia, how do the C59 and C60 compare? I'm an Italophile with a lot of Italian steel, but my C40 and my E1 are my go to bikes. I haven't had an urge to go with more modern carbon but a C59 or 60 would be on the short list.
> 
> Here's my E1, I recently posted updates of my C40 in the other thread.


Hi hfc, sorry for the late reply. A coouple of weeks before the C60 arrived I crashed with the C59 and shattered the bone of my "pinky" finger. I needed surgery to repair the bone. ( BTW the C59 was not even scratched in the crash). 

I haven't been able to ride the C60. I need a few more weeks of PT before I can get back on the bike. I have ridden with broken ribs, but this was somehow more serious.

Soon as I can get back on the road I will write a comparo review. Until then all I can do is look at the bikes and sigh...


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Ouch! Glad it wasn't worse and the bike is OK. At least it occurred in wintertime (assume northern hemisphere?) and you're not missing out on prime riding season. Good luck with the rehab!


----------

